# pigeons



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Never used them before.. wondering where i can get some and how much they usually cost. Also how do you use them in the field exactly??...


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Pigeons are a great training substitute for game birds. I use pigeons for a large percentage of training with my personal and clients dogs. I train retrievers so I am typically using pigeons in my launchers as well as adding a little excitement to walking singles. The cost of pigeons is typically $3-$5 a bird.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you home them so they will come back or shoot em?


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I clip one wing, they typically can be used for several marks depending on the different dogs mouth habits.


----------

